# Finding people with the same ideas on survivial



## wolfrem68 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not a person that dwells on "dooms day" scenarios like the end of the world on Dec 12 2012. But I do believe our country is is mortal danger from the break down of our aging electrical infrastructure and the possibilities of it being shut down by an EMP or other natural or unnatural source. My wife and I believe there are safety in numbers in a time of a disaster. People of like thoughts need to be able to contact others within a short period of time to coordinate activities - gather supplies- arrange for medical care, etc. After the stores are out of food, gas, and other supplies = it is too late to try to coordinate movements of friends and family and locate areas that are safe and can be protected. I think of my church members that are older than I and think of how they will be defenseless if riots break out and gangs are roaming the streets. The have nots will take from those that can not defend themselves. Just as in New Orleans in Katrina. 
Okay - to get to the main reason for the post - What I would like to do is find others in my area that have the same thoughts as we do on survival. People that can come together and share ideas - that can be trusted and will help others in time of need. Not a militia or anything like that but people that can and will stand together if the worse does happen. 
I live in the north east texas area and would like to hear from others in our area that would like to discuss topics and ideas for preparedness in times of trouble. Any one interested? Let me know.


----------



## FirstActionSelfDefense (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a really good idea. Is there some kind of online database of groups such as this available? Perhaps collectively the members of this forum could create one.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello.


Say hi Via PM.


----------



## wolfrem68 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have looked online for groups in our area. I even contacted a couple of writers that post online for news with views located at NewsWithViews.com -- Where Reality Shatters Illusion of which give information on preparedness and survivial. They did not give any hard facts on how to form groups in our local areas. I have tried to form a safety group at our church with others that have conceal carry permits and members that may share the same ideas on survival with little success. I am sure there are like minded people in each of our respective areas that would value the safety that comes in knowing survival techniques and safety in numbers. Members on this forum might be interested in forming some sort of data base but I do not know about the rules on this sort of thing. I would like to find people in my area to form a support group, maybe there are those on this forum that live in my area. Only time will tell.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There have been some MAG's talked about, but, with those *M*utual *A*id *G*roups there have also been some problems where one person believes that they are the "boss" and wanna tell everyone else what to do while they sit on their fat-butts.

Others believe that the person with the most guns and ammo makes the decisions for the group.

Others still believe that the person feeding the group gets to make the decisions.

What ends up happening is the whole structure breaks down - quickly - unless the MAG is family orientated where the "boss" is the father-mother / grandfather-grandmother / great grandfather-great grandmother and everyone in the group is related somehow by blood. You need someone who is a true head of the group, not someone who wants to play at it.

With that being said, I am part of a MAG that works where we are loosely tied together - friends who are all preppers / hunters / fishers / gardeners and we work together to build each other up. Each family group is independant of each other, but, we will hunt and butcher together. We will go shopping and buy huge amounts of bulk-food and split it equally based on the money put into the pot. We will fix each others vehicles or computers or houses or garages without charging the others for our time (only materials).

If you can build a similar MAG where you work together to build up the group but keep your independance, you will be all the better for it.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent point that needed to be made NaeKid.

With any group, there will always be mutiny sooner or later when TSHTF. People return to a more base mindset and fear begins to take over the mind. It is out of fear, that the worst actions are born.

Keeping one's independence as much as personally possible is definitely key.

I am always reminded of the old twilight zone episode where the man built a bunker and stocked it just enough for his own family and none of the neighbors took any of it seriously and BAM TSHTF and the man's closest friends are all trying to get in, first pleading and manipulating and later trying to break in and kill him and steal his supplies as the neighbors began to band together. It may be fiction but there's a very real psychological element being displayed.

*Trust no one, suspect everyone!*


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

wolfrem68 said:


> I live in the north east texas area and would like to hear from others in our area that would like to discuss topics and ideas for preparedness in times of trouble. Any one interested? Let me know.


Go to the social groups page and see if there is a group for your area. If not, consider starting one. It gives you a place to talk with more local people without all the other board topics burying your discussions.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont know if I would want to join a group ...at least not at the moment, if I did it would have to be a group of ppl that that I could trust with my life in their hands..because thats what you would be doing...family would be different but I think the problems you mention even in a family group would crop up at least to some degree eventually..I been holding off trying to get a family thing going as prepping just doesnt fly with them..I think or hope rather, that a shtf thing wouldnt get that bad..I can picture a couple to a few attempts by no goods to break in my place if the situation lasts a few months..I "think" I can deal with that by myself..I think once word got out you had guns ppl would think hard on the idea of taking whats yours..even more so if they knew you werent afraid to use them..having said all this..I too would enjoy meeting likeminded ppl..usually ppl with a common goal get along fairly well


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

FreeNihilist said:


> I am always reminded of the old twilight zone episode where the man built a bunker and stocked it just enough for his own family and none of the neighbors took any of it seriously and BAM TSHTF and the man's closest friends are all trying to get in, first pleading and manipulating and later trying to break in and kill him and steal his supplies as the neighbors began to band together. It may be fiction but there's a very real psychological element being displayed.


I found the episode! It gives a good illustration of how quickly situations could escalate into a state of panic and the extremes people will go to when they are are scared and desperate.

The Twilight Zone - The Shelter Video on TV.com


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> What ends up happening is the whole structure breaks down - quickly - unless the MAG is family orientated where the "boss" is the father-mother / grandfather-grandmother / great grandfather-great grandmother and everyone in the group is related somehow by blood. You need someone who is a true head of the group, not someone who wants to play at it.


That would be the issue for me. I don't take orders well. I would also have a problem with strangers knowing where I live & what supplies &/or skills we have. Gives me visions of a long line of sick people showing up to my house expecting me to take care of them.  I know what skills & "supplies" my neighbors have and I keep in mind what they would likely need when I'm stocking, that way we can barter. My neighbors are not preppers (I don't think), but they do have livestock, gardening skills, & lots of equipment that could be useful. I wouldn't be comfortable having "group" supplies or equipment. I would want to have care & control over all the supplies/equipment my family would need in a SHTF situation. We're just very independent-minded people.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I, for one, would not want to be listed in yet another database. 

But that is both our problem and our solution. OpSec keeps you off the radar (good) but makes it harder to get together (or even find) other like mind individuals on a live (as opposed to virtual) basis.

Next, as Naekid said, you have the "who's in charge" situation. Plus you need to see if the group follows your beliefs. Religious or not? Militia? Farming? Self sufficient skills promotion? Salvage/scavange vs. having years of food and supplies stored up? etc.

Going it alone is going to be very difficult as it would be hard for one person (or small family) to know all and be able to do all... and that's assuming you don't get sick or hurt. Post SHTF, medical services, like most other services, could very well be a DIY endeavor.

Assuming you can find or form a group that works well together with a diverse (yet still redundant) skill set you would have a big leg up on the others.

One place I came across awhile back that appears to be almost a "personals" for MAGs is Prepper Groups. Looks to be grouped by state and then it's up to the group's posting to provide more details.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Elinor0987 said:


> I found the episode! It gives a good illustration of how quickly situations could escalate into a state of panic and the extremes people will go to when they are are scared and desperate.
> 
> The Twilight Zone - The Shelter Video on TV.com


Awesome! :congrat: I'm going to go watch it again.

I feel it is pretty accurate in many aspects.

"Desperation is a stinky cologne."


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I would love to find a group of like minded people in my area. What I would actually like is if my church had more like minded...as in prepping minded...people in it. Then the friendships could develop more naturally. In a church environment there is already an expectation of reliability so if more of them prepped it would be less of a burden on the group as a whole. Unfortunately when you have a group of religious people with a prepping mindset they are labeled as a cult.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's another issue with groups or people knowing about your equipment, shelter and supplies. Things like this happen more often than people would think.



> There is this family that listens to my radio show. They come to my survival lectures. They come to my survival weekend training . They are doing well. The father makes a great living and can afford to buy what ever they feel is going to help them survive. He has a tornado shelter buried in his back yard. Fills it full of gear and food ,water, clothing everything a family of " 5 " will need when life is completely changed forever . At first his neighbors know nothing about his family and their survival thinking and planning. The neighbors even do not think to much about the tornado shelter. Then he starts to brag and boast and warn people to what is coming. How he listens to my show,goes to learn tactics and skills from me. Trying to get his entire neighborhood to participate and see the world as he does..
> 
> Well a series of tornadoes hits town, he calls home to tell his family to hit the shelter. His wife is distraught and panicking . He comes home to find his neighbors in his shelter and they will not let him or his family in . Why ??? No room and they actually use one of his guns in the shelter to ward him off from his own shelter and supplies !! Fortunately nothing bad happened in their immediate area.


Source: Wil2Liv.net • View topic - #3 - BJ's SURVIVAL TIPS TO CONSIDER ! SHUT THE FUCK UP !!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

that is a perfect example of why many on these boards are so taciturn when people want to know 'everything' about our 'preps'... we've either learned the lesson the hard way or (luckily) heard about a situation like that & kept our damn mouths shut.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd like to meet some folks in my area, just to have some like-minded folks to hang out with and discuss 'what-if' scenarios and find sources for prep items.

I don't want to share exactly where I live or what I have, but I'd sure like to get together with like-minded folks, since my hubby is a huge DGI fan and I'm all alone in my prepping and have limited income. I'd drive 50-100 miles to meet some folks too.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> I'd like to meet some folks in my area, just to have some like-minded folks to hang out with and discuss 'what-if' scenarios and find sources for prep items.
> 
> I don't want to share exactly where I live or what I have, but I'd sure like to get together with like-minded folks, since my hubby is a huge DGI fan and I'm all alone in my prepping and have limited income. I'd drive 50-100 miles to meet some folks too.


Idaholady...I don't fool myself...all anyone needs do is check the phone book or go online to discover where we live.

I made the mistake of trying to bring on a neighbor---BIG MISTAKE!! She is negative about EVERY dang thing I do and her husband makes fun of EVERY dang thing I do.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

My sister's church in south MS is encouraging their members to prep. They have had several people in to speak on the subject. They have organized group buying of LTS foods. They are giving classes on back to basic living. Sister says the classes are full. To me this is wonderful. She wants me to come down and give a class on canning.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw a man in Walmart yesterday with his two kids about ages 8 and 10 and they were obviously stocking up! They had TP, paper towels, bottles of water, oil lamps, and lamp oil! I am almost stopped and introduced myself! LOL!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> I found the episode! It gives a good illustration of how quickly situations could escalate into a state of panic and the extremes people will go to when they are are scared and desperate.
> 
> The Twilight Zone - The Shelter Video on TV.com


And didn't the whole thing turn out to be a false alarm or a hoax? How do you go forward from there, after your neighbors have trashed your house and tried to kill you when they were panicked?

The people around us in our rural neighborhood have had some conversations about what we'd do, but I don't think it'll come together into anything real unless the SHTF. Right now we're all still feeling out who believes what, and careful what we reveal to each other about our plans and preps.

I think a MAG with people you don't know would be even harder. :dunno:


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> And didn't the whole thing turn out to be a false alarm or a hoax? How do you go forward from there, after your neighbors have trashed your house and tried to kill you when they were panicked?
> 
> The people around us in our rural neighborhood have had some conversations about what we'd do, but I don't think it'll come together into anything real unless the SHTF. Right now we're all still feeling out who believes what, and careful what we reveal to each other about our plans and preps.
> 
> I think a MAG with people you don't know would be even harder. :dunno:


In the show it did turn out to be a false alarm, but unfortunately in real life by the time people go into panic mode the disaster will be in full swing. Here's an observation that I made about other people's response to prepping: Sometimes you have to say it without saying it. Case in point- my boyfriend. He's been nothing but a hinderance about the idea of preparing for an emergency. He used to roll his eyes when I would mention anything about it and would complain when I grabbed extra cans of food that were on sale at the store. I eventually stopped talking to him about it and switched gears.

Now I talk to him about inflation. I make sure to point out how much the cost of food is rising when we go to the store. Along the way when we pass a gas station with their gas price signs outside, I point out how much the cost of it is going up. I'm still buying extra food and supplies, but he doesn't complain about it as much anymore.

Despite everything that is and has been going on in the world, for some reason he can't grasp the concept of being prepared for a "what if" scenario. He does understand things that are right in front of him like price labels at the grocery store. I think the same can be applied to most people out there. If you talk to them about gardening and mention the need to be prepared for emergencies, most of them won't even listen. If you instead mention the rising cost of food and commodities, the money they could save by growing their own food, and the increase to their property value by having a garden, they might listen. This does not guarantee that you will be able to convince people to start prepping. It just means that sometimes you have to change your approach.

Going back to The Twilight Zone episode, there are a lot of examples of human nature in the show and it offers an example of how most people react in an emergency. Of course some of that man's problems could have been solved by having a door in his shelter that was better constructed and able to withstand the impact of a battering ram. If the concrete was thick enough and the room was air tight, he might not have even heard his neighbors outside.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Jay, Jay, no last names given. I tell folks I live in northern Idaho..that covers a large enough area; most of our property is in my DH's name, and I don't share his last name either. If someone was truly trying to hunt me down, then, yes, they could probably find me. But, if they were a genuine prepper and felt the same way, then I doubt they'd 'hunt me down.' Afterall, I could 'hunt them down,' just as well..... it goes both ways. That is why I said I'd drive 50-100 miles to meet some honest preppers.

And, my neighbors don't have a clue what I have; I've lived there almost two years and have yet to 'cozy' up to them. They are gonna stay at arm's length anyway. The guy we bought the place from didn't have a whole lot of nice things to say about them...and they are all his ex-relatives. That's good enough for me...

I don't discuss sqat with anyone; they have to make the first move; and even then, I don't respond unless I've known them for a long time; been to their house and hung out with them and their families. You can't tell a person by their appearance or actions; I don't trust most people, I go by my gut instincts and keep folks at arms length for a good while too.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Myself, I like talking to you guys on this board. Past that, I don't mean to offend anyone, but I don't want anyone around me knowing squat. I have one TRUE friend in the area that does the same, but thats it.

My BIL is concerned about things, more so than I but he plans to hide his family on the mountainside under a bluff. I know he means well, but I wonder how many others plan on using that same hole.


If I was giving advice to anyone planning to meet another prepper, it would be simple. Be careful of what you say and do, you can't unring a bell.


----------



## GailP (Nov 5, 2010)

You're lucky, I'm pretty much on my own.


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to disagree with many on this thread. I completely understand if you feel you are completely self-sufficient so therefore you value secrecy more than support. I believe that those who are really that self-sufficient are very rare. Take just medical needs for example, just in case you are not a doctor or surgeon then maybe knowing one in the area might be a good idea? Also, the usual fallback of security versus the inevitable zombie army, anybody read One Second After or Patriots? Both good reads and both give us a glimpse into the anarchist future that might be on its way. I am a former Marine and shoot often in IDPA and USPSA shooting matches with a group of good guys armed to the teeth. Want to know there prepper strategy? I'll give you a clue, it is not food storage ha! One last point, there are many of us who are not completely prepared nor do our lifestyles permit us to be. I live in the big city in Texas and cannot for business reasons relocate to the boonies at this stage in my career. I would however be a great asset, not a leach, to a group with similar minds. I don't think you have to let them into your secret bunker but they could be in the same general area for mutual support and defense.

All I am trying to say is that I envy those of you who live in the hills and have a good strategy and supplies already mapped out. I also agree with the OP of this thread that in lieu of such a strong position, getting to know those in your general geographic are who you might be able to develop a mutually supporting relationship BEFORE the SHTF it would be a good alternative strategy. Anyone in Texas is certainly welcome to IM me.

Semper Fi my good friends


----------



## SunflowerGirl (Feb 14, 2011)

I've never found more than a couple people in person that I could really talk to about prepping. Ironically, there were more people preparing for Y2K than there are now. I think it's best to prepared for myself and my loved ones on my own. When the time comes, reality should knock some sense into the other people around me.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

JK where did you get the idea we all live in the boonies and feel we are completely self-sufficient???? We are all happy to share our ideas and helpful hints. We welcome you to share your knowledge with us. No one person can be completly ready for what ever is to come, but every little thing we do will make the bad times a little better. As for sharing information on what we have stored, that is personal information, kind of like your bank account. Keep reading and maybe you will change your attitude about us, if not it's your loss.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

jkbrown_us said:


> I have to disagree with many on this thread. I completely understand if you feel you are completely self-sufficient so therefore you value secrecy more than support. I believe that those who are really that self-sufficient are very rare. Take just medical needs for example, just in case you are not a doctor or surgeon then maybe knowing one in the area might be a good idea? Also, the usual fallback of security versus the inevitable zombie army, anybody read One Second After or Patriots? Both good reads and both give us a glimpse into the anarchist future that might be on its way. I am a former Marine and shoot often in IDPA and USPSA shooting matches with a group of good guys armed to the teeth. Want to know there prepper strategy? I'll give you a clue, it is not food storage ha! One last point, there are many of us who are not completely prepared nor do our lifestyles permit us to be. I live in the big city in Texas and cannot for business reasons relocate to the boonies at this stage in my career. I would however be a great asset, not a leach, to a group with similar minds. I don't think you have to let them into your secret bunker but they could be in the same general area for mutual support and defense.
> 
> All I am trying to say is that I envy those of you who live in the hills and have a good strategy and supplies already mapped out. I also agree with the OP of this thread that in lieu of such a strong position, getting to know those in your general geographic are who you might be able to develop a mutually supporting relationship BEFORE the SHTF it would be a good alternative strategy. Anyone in Texas is certainly welcome to IM me.
> 
> Semper Fi my good friends


This is a game of "What If" What if you need a doctor? Well what if you dont? It goes both ways and it's a silly game. Buckskinners and all manner of trappers were completely self sufficient by themselves and were their own doctors, butchers, clothiers, etc while constantly defending against hostile native tribes, thieves and fellow trappers who'd soon enough shoot them in the back and take their supplies and goods. Most survived just fine. Human beings are a lot more capable than people give them credit for. Read about real american history early on and you'll see how self sufficient many were and how durable and ingenious humans really are when they need to.

Also, I dont care if someone is the best sniper on the planet, a knife slits your throat in your sleep just the same as if your a lousy shot. Or if you or your group is outgunned or outnumbered shooting skills mean nothing. Or someone could just nail you with a bomb or firebomb even and your skills with guns are useless. Or even if the odds are good theres always the chance for human beings to panic or freeze up when TSHTF. Those who live by the sword die by the sword. And usually it happens sooner rather than later.

Honestly I would trust if even if my life depended on it, because experience tells me that you'd be a huge liability with your attitude. No offense meant, of course. Just my personal opinion, if I had a MAG.

The issues is you're not thinking like a prepper or a survivalist. You're still thinking like a marine. The marine corps is not the real world in a survival situation. Please study the reality of what happened during hurricane katrina where individuals in the service, officers and many trained gov personnel were among the looters, murderers and chaos in roughly 4 hours time after the onset of the disaster.

People WILL turn on each other in ANY survival situation and the larger the group, the quicker and more likely it will happen.

The key to survival is more than gun skills which quite frankly wont go very far or apply to very much. The key to survival is knowing your terrain, having a plan, having all the supplies you need or may need as well as the ability to keep producing such supplies long term, knowing primitive skills, herbal medicines and how to manufacture them.

In real life here, the world is still full of survival situations on a daily basis and guns usually arent part of the equation. There are many a men in the wilds of this world that could kill you before you even heard them. Im speaking of many tribal peoples without guns mind you.

If you're prepared to kill and stand and fight, you're preparing to die and death doesnt wait long even for warriors.

Bottom Line, the USMC has excessive firepower and generally has your back when you're enlisted and in conflict but the free world doesnt have your back and you dont have enough firepower to outgun everyone who would come along. In the free world, friends and family members have been known to murder each other over small amounts of goods or supplies. Most of the world does not adhere to the morals or standards of the USMC. For every good person in a MAG, there is at least one who will turn against you in conflict. And in a MAG, much like the pirates of history, if you dont like the leadership, it gets changed by force. Check out some of the guerilla groups across the world and perhaps you will change your views.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> Jay, Jay, no last names given. I tell folks I live in northern Idaho..that covers a large enough area; most of our property is in my DH's name, and I don't share his last name either. If someone was truly trying to hunt me down, then, yes, they could probably find me. But, if they were a genuine prepper and felt the same way, then I doubt they'd 'hunt me down.' Afterall, I could 'hunt them down,' just as well..... it goes both ways. That is why I said I'd drive 50-100 miles to meet some honest preppers.
> 
> And, my neighbors don't have a clue what I have; I've lived there almost two years and have yet to 'cozy' up to them. They are gonna stay at arm's length anyway. The guy we bought the place from didn't have a whole lot of nice things to say about them...and they are all his ex-relatives. That's good enough for me...
> 
> I don't discuss sqat with anyone; they have to make the first move; and even then, I don't respond unless I've known them for a long time; been to their house and hung out with them and their families. You can't tell a person by their appearance or actions; I don't trust most people, I go by my gut instincts and keep folks at arms length for a good while too.


No last names ---good idea.

Your neighbors sound like mine---only come around when they need your battery caharger??


----------

